# Proviron Schering Pakistan or schering greece from naps gear?



## BiologicalChemist (Jul 22, 2015)

I'm in need of some proviron for my libido. I'm still having some issues with maintaining erections, libido etc. It's very frustrating...does anyone trust naps "brand" proviron by schering..they're being sold as (mesterolone) 20 tabs x25mg for $24

Or possibly geneza proviron...anyone have a reliable source for this? Thanks.


----------



## BiologicalChemist (Jul 22, 2015)

No? damn. Limp dick it is...I'm looking into getting a script from my Doc but can't seem to find it listed as a prescription drug in the U.S.?


----------



## Redrum1327 (Jul 22, 2015)

Cialis or viagra dude is all you'll get from a doc


----------



## BiologicalChemist (Jul 22, 2015)

Yupp. Already got my cialis rx doesn't work!


----------



## stonetag (Jul 23, 2015)

BiologicalChemist said:


> Yupp. Already got my cialis rx doesn't work!



Cialis no workee? Huh! even at a higher dose?


----------



## BiologicalChemist (Jul 23, 2015)

stonetag said:


> Cialis no workee? Huh! even at a higher dose?



Yeah its pretty frustrating..sometimes i'll get spontaneous hard ons but they won't last and goes soft mid sex!. Other times it simply won't get fully hard at all...I took 100mg blue pill viagra last night and it did help a little but still not 100%...not like it should or has done so in the past before tren.


----------



## DocDePanda187123 (Jul 23, 2015)

You ever think it's a psychosomatic issue?


----------



## Luscious Lei (Jul 23, 2015)

Here you can get the Bayer proviron in any pharmacy for roughly 15 bucks per 50x25mg cts box.
Oh, and I won't send you any. Yes, I'm a dick.


----------



## DocDePanda187123 (Jul 23, 2015)

Luscious Lei said:


> Here you can get the Bayer proviron in any pharmacy for roughly 15 bucks per 50x25mg cts box.
> Oh, and I won't send you any. Yes, I'm a dick.



But you send one hell of a ladyboy!


----------



## TheExperiment (Jul 23, 2015)

have you had your e2 or prolactin levels checked?


----------



## BiologicalChemist (Jul 23, 2015)

TheExperiment said:


> have you had your e2 or prolactin levels checked?



yeah man. My E2 is good. I think I figured it out. My prolactin levels are <0.3 way low compared to the normal reference range for men. Apparently low prolactin levels (hypoprolactenemia) can cause ED/PE. Low prolactin also interacts by inhibiting 5AR enzyme and I'm already taking finasteride! So i'm assuming my DHT levels are also way low...I dropped the fina and started taking GABA/ 5htp to increase prolactin levels. So far this is all I've read that can do it?


----------



## BiologicalChemist (Jul 23, 2015)

DocDePanda187123 said:


> You ever think it's a psychosomatic issue?



There's definitely a psychological aspect to it. It's stressfull having ED issues for the first time in your life. BUt no, I'm positive it's a hormonal imbalance. Most likely my too low prolactin, too low DHT and possibly low SHBG or free test


----------



## DocDePanda187123 (Jul 23, 2015)

BiologicalChemist said:


> There's definitely a psychological aspect to it. It's stressfull having ED issues for the first time in your life. BUt no, I'm positive it's a hormonal imbalance. Most likely my too low prolactin, too low DHT and possibly low SHBG or free test



SHBG and free test shouldn't be impacting this. If you're on cycle SHBG should go down which makes free test to up. In the presence of supraphysiological test levels, free test has less of an influence on libido than it normally would. 

As for prolactin, yes low prolactin MAY impact libido but this is rare for most. It's elevated prolactin which will have the greater impact.


----------



## BiologicalChemist (Jul 23, 2015)

DocDePanda187123 said:


> SHBG and free test shouldn't be impacting this. If you're on cycle SHBG should go down which makes free test to up. In the presence of supraphysiological test levels, free test has less of an influence on libido than it normally would.
> 
> As for prolactin, yes low prolactin MAY impact libido but this is rare for most. It's elevated prolactin which will have the greater impact.



Yeah that's what I've been reading which is why I was so adamant on taking my Bromo..I believe I took too much not knowing if I needed it on tren assuming prolactin was high. Bromo knocked it WAY low according to my Dr.  It's commonly associated with ED and PE...but apparently low prolactin also has a negative impact on some feed back loops associated with LH FSH? And inhibits 5AR enzyme therefore lowering DHT..I'm already on finasteride for hair! So my DHT could also be way low...although I don't knew the exact physiology of low prolactin but it definitely has its own issues. Trying to raise it now to see what happens.


----------



## tech (Jul 26, 2015)

what products are you taking ?
any nandrolone ?

firstly i would drop the finasteride, all that does is lower free test, you can use monoxidil spray and shampoo to stop baldness

but if you taking any nandrolones then expect to have deca dick, tren can also screw up your libido, sending it sky high then non existent overnight
if taking ED meds, i would say get cialis and take 20mg every day until you see change, also try stopping all products except Test and see if that helps,

what products are you using on cycle ?

PS. Proviron/mesterolone is always a good addition to any cycle


----------



## tech (Jul 26, 2015)

sorry just noticed you taking tren, i would assume you are not taking any nandrolone with tren (bad idea)
are you taking tren ace, E or Hex ?

i would still say same stop tren and run just test and see if any improvement,
and cialis at 20mg/day, should get you really fired up by day 3-4


----------



## BiologicalChemist (Jul 28, 2015)

I was taking tren ace...and no I didn' stack the npp with it. I dropped the tren ace over 3 weeks ago though..I'm actually feeling much better now with liquid cialis. It most likely wasn't the tren causing the libido issues. It was overdoing the bromocriptine + selegiline. It lowered my prolactin too low and raised my dopamine too high. Its back on track now :32 (1):


----------



## Grejbgik (Jul 4, 2020)

Deca did that to me tren makes me hypersexual


----------



## HGHDaddy (Jul 6, 2020)

The best Proviron is the Bayer-branded one. The person you call Naps gear doesn't sell their own products anyway. Others supply on their behalf.


----------

